#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 2

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the second thread of Innovator of the DAY! 

The rules are simple..

1. We will post 'part of face' of a popular innovator every day. You  have to guess that innovator and post it as a reply on this thread. And  yes, the fastest guesser (who's correct) will get his/her mobile  recharged by Rs. 100!!

2. Incase it turns out to be too difficult for you, we will keep giving  you hints periodically! So you need to check back on this thread time  and again for hints.*

*3. The correct answer and the winner will be announced next day on this thread itself!

Here are some more details about this contest: Innovator of the Day

I believe I am done with the rules...Here's the today's innovator--*
*Innovator 1 of the Day--*



*Innovator 2 of the Day--
*


*Innovator 3 of the Day--
*


*Innovator 4 of the Day--

**Start guessing now...remember...the user who answers correctly the fastest WINS!!!

Entries will be accepted till 6.30PM, 29th Nov 2011!*

*These are the innovators that have to be guessed today... @Himanshu Singal    @Rajatswm   please complete your answers now...*

*Hint for the 4th Innovator - He likes to play around with the law!! He was even arrested by the FBI a few years back...*

*Hint No2 for 4th Innovator - Larger Image added!*

*
Hint No3 for 4th Innovator - He is the owner of one of world's Largest website for webmasters...!! He makes more than $ 500,000 every month through online advertising...*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Innovator of the DAY!! F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 6 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 5 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 3 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 1

----------


## Rajatswm

yup he is steve ballmer..  :):   :):

----------


## Rajatswm

innovator 2: sergey m brin

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

innovator 3 : pete cashmore

----------


## Saumya

Innovator 1 - Steve Ballamer

2 - Sergey Brin

3 - Pete Cashmore

4 - David Reynolds

Gimme my prize now...!!!

[MENTION=26437]Rajatswm[/MENTION] - Dude wheres your 4th rep??

Thanks for helping me out with Pete!!!  :P:

----------


## Rajatswm

hey when the fourth one came.. when i refreshed the page it has only 3..  :(:   :(: 
any how.. great luck..  :):

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

[MENTION=1874]Saumya[/MENTION] - please dont be so over enthusiastic...

We will announce the correct answers tomorrow around 6 PM.

Please have patience!!!  :):

----------


## Rajatswm

wait i think the fourth one is
Innovator 4: SBASTIEN MAROT

----------


## saloni

innovator 1- steve ballamer

innovator 2 - Sergey Brin

innovator 3 - Pete Cashmore
innovator 4 - Tom smith south african innovator    :8):

----------


## namita,nijhawan

[MENTION=6622]Sakshi[/MENTION] & [MENTION=1]FaaDoO-Engineer[/MENTION]

Not sure what the objective of the innovator quiz is. Is it just testing search engine usage skills of Faadoos ?

For all those who are unaware. Paste the image or URL of image in the search box of TinEye Reverse Image Search and you will get the result in a flash. It is a reverse image search. engine.

----------


## Rajatswm

google image can also do the same...

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

need hint for 4th image.. not satisfied with any answer....

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> @Sakshi   &  @FaaDoO-Engineer 
> 
> Not sure what the objective of the innovator quiz is. Is it just testing search engine usage skills of Faadoos ?
> 
> For all those who are unaware. Paste the image or URL of image in the search box of TinEye Reverse Image Search and you will get the result in a flash. It is a reverse image search. engine.


Try it on the 4th one!! We are THE FaaDoOs!! We can beat even GOOGLE!! You will see tomorrow!!  :P: 

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Most of you have got the First 3 courtesy Mr. GOOGLE!!

I have added a hint for the 4th innovator..!! Lets see if you can recognise him now...

Moreover, form tomorrow onwards..we will spice this one a bit..  :):   :P:

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

So..no one's able to get the 4th one..!!  :P: 

I have added another Hint for the 4th one...Let's see if you can get him now..!!

Another hint will be added in the next 2 hours if you still cant get him..!!  :P:

----------


## prasanjeet roy

innovator 1- Steve Ballamer

innovator 2 - Sergey Brin

innovator 3 - Pete Cashmore

            innovator 4- Rick Zelinsky

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Another hint added for our 4th Innovator..!!! Come on guys..!!!  :P:

----------


## Himanshu Singal

innovator 1- steve ballamer

innovator 2 - Sergey Brin

innovator 3 - Pete Cashmore

innovator 4- larry page

----------


## namita,nijhawan

innovator 1- Steve Ballamer
innovator 2 - Sergey Brin
innovator 3 - Pete Cashmore
innovator 4 - Shawn Hogan

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*[MENTION=8505]namita,nijhawan[/MENTION] wins Day 2 of Innovator of the Day!!! She takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!!* 

*Here are the 4 answers:

1. Steve Ballamer, CEO Microsoft
2. Sergey Brin, Co-Founder, Google Inc.
3. Pete Cashmore, Founder, Mashable Inc.
4. Shawn Hogan, Founder, Digitalpoint Solutions*







*[MENTION=8505]namita,nijhawan[/MENTION] - You will be contacted soon by a member of our team..* 

*Wanna win more exciting prizes?? Click here to take part in F! Contests: F! Contests: Play to Win Free Daily Mobile Recharges!!*

*Thread closed!*

----------

